# audi 5000s



## 2fast4door (Nov 6, 2004)

hey all I was thinking of buying an audi 5000s and was just wondering some info about them.
hp/tq?
engine?
what are some performance sites?

where can I find lowering springs?
thanks


_Modified by 2fast4door at 2:12 PM 5-21-2006_


----------



## Exile AutoWerks (May 31, 2003)

*Re: audi 5000s (2fast4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2fast4door* »_hey all I was thinking of buying an audi 5000s and was just wondering some info about them.
hp/tq? * IIRC 100 bhp*
engine? * 5 cyl 2.2*
what are some performance sites?* Audifans.com motorgeek.com*

where can I find lowering springs? *anywhere*
thanks * youre welcome *

_Modified by 2fast4door at 2:12 PM 5-21-2006_


----------



## BigHeed87 (Dec 18, 2005)

theyre not really that fun to drive, if the front end is tight, you can get some decent handling, but the 2.2L engine just doesnt cut it. i also have 2 bmw's that i drive other than the audi so i guess you can say theyre no comparison. if you were to get one, definetly get a chip...also, dont get an auto, theyre bad news.


----------

